# game camera pictures



## farmerj (Jun 19, 2004)

Got this in the email the other day.

Subject: Middle River Deer Camera

A camera was placed in a tree that is motion sensitive, when something
moves it then starts to take pictures. This was taken in a woods just
south of Middle River, MN (20 miles north of Thief River Falls), right
before deer season!


----------



## WARDEN247 (Sep 7, 2004)

That is one nice cat.


----------



## Booster (Sep 8, 2003)

I have seen that same pic on here before. Someone got it in an email only it said that it was out in Dickinson before deer season. Who knows where it originated from.


----------



## snoopy (Sep 29, 2003)

Hate to spoil your thread but that cat has been on every major internet forum and is rumored to have been filmed in just about every state. There is a lot of doubt about whether it is real or doctored. Don't know but it's highly suspect.


----------



## farmerj (Jun 19, 2004)

ain't spoiling anything.

It is a game camera....
It is a cougar following a deer.
It is a cougar coming back about an 1 1/2 hours later.

It's not something you would expect in a game camera. where ever or whenever it might have been taken.


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

Come to think of it when you look at the first pic they almost look like they are stuffed, and in the second picture it looks like a cardboard cutout. Oh well either way it was either well done and cool or real and cool.


----------



## smalls (Sep 9, 2003)

Minnesota mulies :lol:


----------



## FOX- (Dec 3, 2004)

We have a few of those down here in the Carolinas, that and yote. Sucks when you pay $60 and all you get is a bunch of wild dog pics.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

There are plants in the picture that tell me this picture isn't from Dickinson either. Artemisia tridentata occurs only in the very corner on a few thousand acres of North Dakota. This plant is more common in Wyoming, Colorado, and Utah. The Castilleja species is also rare. I would guess this photo is above 5000 ft elevation in the higher elevations of the high desert scrublands. Like northwest Colorado.


----------



## Ref (Jul 21, 2003)

Interesting picture where ever it was taken. The picture was probably not from Minnesota. Look at the tail of the deer. It's got to be a mule deer. We don't have many of them in our state.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Could it be a black tail deer????? :huh:


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

Plainsman said:


> There are plants in the picture that tell me this picture isn't from Dickinson either. Artemisia tridentata occurs only in the very corner on a few thousand acres of North Dakota. This plant is more common in Wyoming, Colorado, and Utah. The Castilleja species is also rare. I would guess this photo is above 5000 ft elevation in the higher elevations of the high desert scrublands. Like northwest Colorado.


Did you go to the tryouts for CSI?


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Somebody filled you full shiat Farmer... LOL!! Minn muleys!!!!!! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## maple lake duck slayer (Sep 25, 2003)

There have been a few mule deer shot in MN accidentally sometimes during the deer season, though rare in MN. I'm not saying the picture is from MN, just that mule deer do wander into the state sometimes.


----------



## farmerj (Jun 19, 2004)

GooseBuster3 said:


> Somebody filled you full shiat Farmer... LOL!! Minn muleys!!!!!! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


Go back and read my first post....I simply said I received it in the email.

If anyone can give the proof behind the story go for it...

BTW....I got it from mom.....If you care to tell me she is filling me full of it, PM me, I'lll let you have my phone number so we can discuss it.

Tact is a better part of virtue.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

870 XPRS Did you go to the tryouts for CSI?[/quote said:


> Nope, NDSU Botany a long time ago. O. A. Stevens, that wrote the Plants of North Dakota, was still there.


----------



## go4thegusto (Sep 29, 2004)

This is a hoax...question everything in the digital age! I recieved this via email where a racoon was sitting on the lions back!


----------



## fishhook (Aug 29, 2002)

I know a guy in the turtle mountains who has a camera set up. His neighbor, not more than 3-5 miles away had a cat picture in one of his images. No shiat. I didn't see it, but the guy i know did. It didn't appear to be hunting anything, just passing by.

This picture however, is not from nd or minn....i'd agree with colorado...if it is real.


----------

